# List of issues on 2012 LTZ



## Jerry Cable (Apr 24, 2012)

Picked up the new 2012 Cruze LTZ w/RS and Pioneer upgrade in February and not very pleased with my first Chevrolet.

The dealership is 60 Miles away so I am not taking it in until I have a complete list.

Here is a list of issues so far. 
1) High pitch whine coming from the windshield (rear view mirror) area at highway speeds with a crosswind.
2) Wind noise at any speed from the upper rear part of drivers side door.
3) On sunny days the heater blows cool air until the thermostat is cranked to high, even if it is 30 degrees out.
4) Pushing the Auto climate control button results in full speed fan and Air conditioning, regardless of outside temp or thermostat setting?
5) When outside temps are above 80 the Drivers side wiper fluid nozzle leaks fluid, leaving a trail down the hood.
6) Premium Pioneer sound system is not premium at all, rear door speakers are barely audible.
7) Acceleration lag from dead stop, press the gas to the floor and there is a .5 to 1 second delay before anything happens.
8) Distinct shudder when accelerating around a corner.

I have looked through the forum and found threads on just about all of these issues. 
I also noticed a Chevy Customer service rep monitoring the threads. With as many people 
having the same problems and the $26,000 price tag on the LTZ you think Chevy would be 
more proactive in their resolutions?


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Jerry Cable, I have the same problem (#2) with the wind noise. I have brought it to the dealer twice and they say there is no problem. I think I am going to wait to bring it back until there is a TSB on it, I can't keep wasting my time. As far as issue #7 goes, when sitting still with your foot on the brake for a couple seconds or so the automatic transmissions shift to neutral. When you floor it, the transmission has to shift to drive, thus the .5 second delay or so. This is assuming you have an automatic.


----------



## sally02 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi, I have problem #8. Mine is when I turn out of my driveway on to the road and also when I accelerate from a traffice light. My dealer can't seem to fignure out what it is and I was hoping for some help on this forum.


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Jerry Cable said:


> Picked up the new 2012 Cruze LTZ w/RS and Pioneer upgrade in February and not very pleased with my first Chevrolet.
> 
> The dealership is 60 Miles away so I am not taking it in until I have a complete list.
> 
> ...


They have to cut corners somewhere! How else could they give GM CEO Ackerson a pay hike to *$7.7 MILLION* nearly TRIPLE what he was making!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Jerry Cable said:


> Picked up the new 2012 Cruze LTZ w/RS and Pioneer upgrade in February and not very pleased with my first Chevrolet.
> 
> The dealership is 60 Miles away so I am not taking it in until I have a complete list.
> 
> ...



Jerry Cable,
I understand your frustrations with these issues. I would like to look into these for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of the dealership that you work with? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with these issues. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

